# Spark Issue 1028



## Hooped2019 (Feb 10, 2019)

Howdy Toronauts,

I’ve gotten myself in a little bit of a pickle. Brought home a used 1028 that had sheared off the left side non shearable bolt on the left auger. The machine started and ran fine when I picked it up. 

After the 2 hour ride home bouncing around on the back of a utility trailer, the machine started up ran for 30 seconds and then quit. I cannot get it to start again. I have a Spark testing tool and it states “no spark” . 

Does anyone have any suggestions on the best procedure to diagnosis the issue. I’m really hoping it’s something easy like a connection and not a biggie like a fly wheel key.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

check the wiring on the safety switch/engine shutoff and the throttle cutoff switch


----------

